# To all dog lovers and enthusiasts



## colabottles (May 9, 2011)

Are there any great puppy classes and obedience classes around? (Costa del sol) Also, is there a friendly dog walking group of people that like to meet up and let the dogs play together? :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

colabottles said:


> Are there any great puppy classes and obedience classes around? (Costa del sol) Also, is there a friendly dog walking group of people that like to meet up and let the dogs play together? :clap2:


where I live in Torremuelle, there are a group of people who meet up with their dogs every evening and walk around "the campo" area (on the top of our urbanizacion theres a huge area of trees, etc). My neighbour goes religiously! I go with my mutts when I can. Its very informal and sometimes you still walk around on your own or in twos and just keep bumping into one another occasionally, but meet up at the beginning and the end - but its fun. All nationalities too. I dont know about classes, but theres a really good vet just up the road who would have notices etc

Jo xxx


----------



## colabottles (May 9, 2011)

That's good, it's what I do here in UK and we make friends and take dogs on "days out" lol. Very important to socialise the doggies. What "mutts" do you have? 




jojo said:


> where I live in Torremuelle, there are a group of people who meet up with their dogs every evening and walk around "the campo" area (on the top of our urbanizacion theres a huge area of trees, etc). My neighbour goes religiously! I go with my mutts when I can. Its very informal and sometimes you still walk around on your own or in twos and just keep bumping into one another occasionally, but meet up at the beginning and the end - but its fun. All nationalities too. I dont know about classes, but theres a really good vet just up the road who would have notices etc
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

colabottles said:


> That's good, it's what I do here in UK and we make friends and take dogs on "days out" lol. Very important to socialise the doggies. What "mutts" do you have?


I have a little westie, Gizmo that we brought with us and then when we arrived someone gave us a little puppy, Patch, only 3 weeks old - it was us or the river  He is now a little white thing who moults everywhere, barks incessantly and is a complete menace - but we love him to bits lol!!! We brought another dog with us, Sparky, who was half westie half poodle, but he died of pneumonia last year

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

This sounds lovely. When bobby has his inoculations I will come too!


----------



## colabottles (May 9, 2011)

Ah how sweet! They sound adorable. Sorry to hear about sparky. I have a german shepherd puppy girl who is 10 months old, not so little but large on the loving, cuddles and affection. Me thinks she gona love it in spain!




jojo said:


> I have a little westie, Gizmo that we brought with us and then when we arrived someone gave us a little puppy, Patch, only 3 weeks old - it was us or the river  He is now a little white thing who moults everywhere, barks incessantly and is a complete menace - but we love him to bits lol!!! We brought another dog with us, Sparky, who was half westie half poodle, but he died of pneumonia last year
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## colabottles (May 9, 2011)

...and who is this little puppy Bobby you have? 



TheHendersons said:


> This sounds lovely. When bobby has his inoculations I will come too!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Bobby is a puppy I adopted from a rescue centre who shall remain nameless as he came in such bad condition and had been there since birth. 

He's a very bubbly bouncy 5 month old springer spaniel who is so very intelligent! He came with a lot of ticks (disgustingly I quite like pulling them out and killing them) mange, bad fleas and terrible kennel cough. But he's getting better everyday (and my bank balance isnt with the vet fees...) 

Sam xx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hiya, we run training classes on the CDS - where are you based? Drop me a message and I'll give you more info or look at our website 
In The Doghouse DTC


----------

